# Italy Serie A 28-29 Jan



## OddsPoster (Jan 24, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
28 Jan 19:00 Catania Calcio - Parma FC 2.05 3.10 3.80 +121 
28 Jan 21:45 Juventus Turin - Udinese Calcio 1.73 3.40 5.00 +125 
29 Jan 13:30 AC Fiorentina - AC Siena 1.80 3.25 4.75 +123 
29 Jan 16:00 Genoa FC - SSC Napoli 3.05 3.20 2.30 +123 
29 Jan 16:00 AC Cesena - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.62 3.05 2.75 +120 
29 Jan 16:00 US Lecce - Inter Milan 5.75 3.50 1.63 +125 
29 Jan 16:00 AS Roma - Bologna FC 1.40 4.00 9.00 +128 
29 Jan 16:00 US Palermo - Novara Calcio 1.57 3.70 6.00 +126 
29 Jan 21:45 AC Milan - Cagliari Calcio 1.33 4.50 10.00 +115 
29 Jan 21:45 AC Chievo Verona - Lazio Roma 2.70 3.00 2.70 +103


----------



## incubus7 (Jan 28, 2012)

i have no doubst that Juve will win against Udine. (1,57)


----------

